# Adult Acne



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

What has worked and hasn't worked for you?


----------



## Casey L. (Aug 4, 2003)

My husband has it and swears by Proactiv.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

I do not know how bad it is for you but I have it very little and I use Clinique's Acne Night Treatment Gel and it works wonders. I also use their soap. Great stuff.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Low dose of minocycline (an antibiotic). I was on it for years and it really helped. Now that I'm going through menopause (yea!) my skin is clearer now than ever.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

the best thing and all I will use now is Persa-gel by clean and clear


----------



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

Proactive works great if you use it as directed!


----------



## Angela43 (Feb 3, 2003)

I also use persa-gel. And I am on the pill.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

GET PERSA-GEL by Johnson & Johnson in your local drug store! I used to be prescribed this when I was a teenager and this, over Retin-A works so well! Now, it's an OTM-it's about $5 a tube and it's great!!!! Gob it one at night and it will dry out nicely. Don't overdo it though because your skin will peel off.


----------

